
Erlang/OTP 20.0 is released - rdtsc
https://github.com/erlang/otp/releases/tag/OTP-20.0
======
rdtsc
This I like from it:

* Dirty schedulers: This allows easy integration of blocking C-based libraries. So for example can wrap something like RocksDb and make it available to the rest of the VM easier. Or libcurl and others.

* DTLS documented in the API, experimental : This lets it parse and talk to WebRTC clients

* Erlang literals are no longer copied when sending messages : This is kinda of a sneaky one. By default With some exceptions Erlang VM usually copies data when it sends messages. However, in this case module literals (constants, strings, etc) will be another thing that's not copied when messages are sent between processes. There is a hack to dynamically compile configuration value or other tables of constants as a module at runtime. So if you use that hack, you'd get a nice performance boost.

* code_change, terminate and handle_info callbacks optional in the OTP behaviors. This is very nice. I always wondered why I had to write all that boiler plate code.

